#ubuntukylin-devel 2014-03-10
<ypwong> maclin, hi
<ypwong> maclin, 現在 UKSC 是用 softwarecenter.py 來啓動嗎？
<maclin> 是的
<ypwong> maclin, ubuntukylin-softwarecenter.sh 是什麼？
<maclin> 在backend/daemon中可以安装dbus服务，或者进入dbus_service中启动执行start_systemdbus.py
<maclin> 这个是原来的，现在不用了，考虑到后面安装打包所以留着名字
<maclin> 现在已经改成policykit方式，前台直接执行softwarecenter.py就可以了
<ypwong> maclin, ok
<ypwong> maclin, 不用可以去掉
<ypwong> 打包的時候，弄個 symlink 在 /usr/bin/ubuntu-kylin-software-center 指到 softwarecenter.py 就行
<maclin> 好的，我们上午还要继续调整完善搜索和软件详细信息的功能，下午应该能有一个完整一点儿的版本:)
<ypwong> maclin, 好。其實爲什麼 UKSC 的軟件包需要人工分類？不能乾脆把 ubuntu 所有的都拿來用嗎？
<maclin> 两个原因：一个是分类信息的获取以及与软件包的对应关系没有完全弄清楚，二个是想着所有的软件包范围太多，这个是借鉴deepin的分类
<maclin> 之前也想直接用的
<ypwong> maclin, hi
<ypwong> maclin, 对于没有中文 package description 的软件怎么处理呢？
<ypwong> 显示英文吗
<maclin> 目前是这样的，还没有专门处理
<ypwong> maclin, 也不会做翻译吗
<maclin> 现在应用的翻译还没有做，这个需要去翻译对应的软件包
<maclin> 工作量可能太大了
<ypwong> maclin, 學 android 的 play store 用在線翻譯
<maclin> 有资料介绍吗？
<maclin> 我们也考虑过以什么方式来实现翻译的更新，目前还没有很好的方案
<ypwong> maclin, 沒有啊，沒什麼技術含量
<ypwong> 估計用 translate.google.com 吧
<maclin> 你是说给用户提供一个翻译查询的途径？
<ypwong> maclin_, 檢測到如果是英文就會顯示一個按鈕給用戶查看翻譯版本
<ypwong> maclin_, 得看看有沒有 web api
<maclin_> ypwong, 现在默认选择的是中文版本，如果没有翻译我们能查看的只有是英文的了，你说的翻译版本是在什么地方查看？
<ypwong> maclin_, 機器翻譯吧
<ypwong> maclin_, 你指人工翻譯的 descrioption 在哪找？
<maclin_> 包里面带的程序应该自动会找，没有进版本的不知道有没有办法找？机器翻译的确实可以考虑，我们差一下看有没有API
<maclin_> google好像有开放的接口，不知道能不能直接用？
<ypwong> maclin__, 要看授權協議了，有可能有流量限制之類
<ypwong> maclin, hi
<maclin> hi
<ypwong> maclin, 軟件中心中的軟件是如何挑選的？有什麼準則嗎？
<maclin> 目前是借鉴深度的，再加上我们源里的，后面再逐步增加
<ypwong> maclin, ok...
#ubuntukylin-devel 2014-03-11
<Moon_Cheetah> 早~
<penghuan> happyaron: 关于在系统中添加识别ubuntukylin的配置文件的事进展怎么样，系统中“Ubuntu”字样的替换还没进展
<ypwong> 软件中心直接推荐 steam 就好啦
<ypwong> 去 valve 官网下太饶了
<freeflying> ypwong: lol
<ypwong> freeflying, hey
<ypwong> how's life?
<freeflying> ypwong: lits good, can't complain anything
<freeflying> ypwong: so you back?
<ypwong> awesome
<ypwong> not yet
<ypwong> but soon
<freeflying> ypwong: cool, maybe I'll see you in hk soon :)
<ypwong> freeflying, what event?
<freeflying> ypwong: no event
<ypwong> freeflying, hk is too congested now
<freeflying> ypwong: heh, come back to Beijing
<freeflying> ypwong: you'll have more space
<ypwong> yes i want to
<freeflying> ypwong: compare with Macao, HK is ok la
<ypwong> 不敢出去，会被挤死
<ypwong> macao has far fewer population
<ypwong> and tourists
<freeflying> ypwong: I don't think so, its getting more and more crowded in Macao too
<freeflying> ypwong: even worse than hk now
<ypwong> that's crazy
<freeflying> ypwong: Zhuhai is not bad, small city, less population
<freeflying> ypwong: low living cost
<ypwong> freeflying, may be a good choice
<freeflying> ypwong: yep, estate price looks affordable
<penghuan> ypwong:UK 软件中心的源是要集成到版本里面吗
<ypwong> penghuan, 對，你覺得呢？
<penghuan> ypwong，我确认下，我得试试在哪里实现比较好
<ypwong> penghuan, 因爲放到版本就很簡單
<penghuan> ypwong，嗯，是的，我们先确认在default-settings包里面能否实现
<ypwong> penghuan, 一定可以啦，之前做過了
<penghuan> ypwong，签名比较麻烦
<ypwong> penghuan, 不是都弄過了？
<penghuan> ypwong，之前是优客助手自己做的
<penghuan> 代码里面弄的
<penghuan> ypwong，签名做成包的话，得先安装
<penghuan> 我在考虑考虑吧，先去吃饭了
<ypwong> penghuan, -default-settings 依賴就好
<penghuan> ypwong，依赖包是要先被安装的吧，源又要通过default-settings添加，源添加成功了才能安装签名包依赖吧
<ypwong> penghuan, 把 key 都放進 -default-settings?
<penghuan> ypwong, 可以考虑这么做，不知道这样好不好
<penghuan> ypwong, 之前default-settings包这样试过，但没有入库，http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntukylin-members/ubuntukylin-default-settings/trunk/revision/59
<ypwong> penghuan, 是的，那時候沒談好 archive 的事
<ypwong> penghuan, 源要放在 /etc/apt/sources.list.d 的新文件
<ypwong> 不要直接修改 /etc/apt/sources.list
<penghuan> ypwong, 嗯，那就在default-settings里面实现了
<ypwong> penghuan, 問問 aron
<ypwong> happyaron, ping
<ypwong> happyaron, archive key 放在 -default-settings 怎樣？
<ypwong> 像 http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntukylin-members/ubuntukylin-default-settings/trunk/revision/59
<penghuan> happyaron, ping
<happyaron> penghuan ypwong 最好不要。
<happyaron> JackYu: 你几号去搜狗？
<ypwong> happyaron, 有何建議？
<happyaron> ypwong: 还是单独做个包，仿照ubuntu-keyring
<ypwong> happyaron, FFe to ubuntu?
<happyaron> ypwong: y
<ypwong> happyaron, 雖然可以，但覺得有點奇怪
<ypwong> happyaron, 你有空弄嗎？
<happyaron> ypwong: 我可以弄，但是key从哪里来呢。
<ypwong> from NUDT la
<JackYu> happyaron, 待定，可能是周四过去。怎么呢？
<happyaron> ypwong: 得是用来签名仓库的key
<happyaron> JackYu: 江疆找你呢。:D
<JackYu> happyaron, ypwong, penghuan,  我觉得还是放在default-settings中比较好，这次时间也比较紧了，以后可以考虑单独出来。
<JackYu> happyaron, 他有何指示？
<happyaron> JackYu: 做包不用多少时间啦。。。
<happyaron> JackYu: 没说。
<JackYu> happyaron, 主要是单独一个包去入库比较麻烦:(，要把UKSC的事情说两遍.
<JackYu> happyaron, got it. 他欠我酒。
<ypwong> lol
<happyaron> JackYu: 其实还好吧，那样会避免被人说闲话。
<JackYu> happyaron, ypwong, 今天打算提交UKSC的入库申请了，等下我先提个Bug，大家一起来顶啊
<happyaron> 嗯。
<JackYu> ypwong, happyaron, 你们今晚UDS有节目没？
<ypwong> JackYu, no
<JackYu> app和client部分都seems interesting
<pishuilu> happyaron:代码修改后bzr push到LP上了，现在想回退一个版本，怎么操作呀？
<happyaron> pishuilu: 是本地退回，还是要在LP上删除一个版本？
<pishuilu> happyaron: LP上删除一个版本
<happyaron> pishuilu: 再push个新版本吧……
<happyaron> pishuilu: 基本就是这样了。
<pishuilu> happyaron: 那本地怎么退回？
<happyaron> pishuilu: bzr revert -r
<happyaron>  -r 后面加上版本号
<pishuilu> happyaron: 好的，谢谢！
<happyaron> :)
<ypwong> 宅男神器 https://apps.ubuntu.com/cat/applications/btresourcesearch/
<happyaron> lol
<JackYu> :)
<ypwong> uksc 能推薦嗎？
<ypwong> lol
<happyaron> FJKong: https://i169107110.restricted.launchpadlibrarian.net/169107110/buildlog_ubuntu-trusty-amd64.fcitx-qimpanel_0.1.4%2Br12-0~201403111851~ubuntu14.04_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz?token=0d78a1cc918173e25f9653d62ee8b798
<happyaron> FJKong: 今天的qimpanel，cmake有问题。
<maclin> happyaron, hi
<maclin> python的程序要如何打包成deb？
#ubuntukylin-devel 2014-03-12
<Moon_Cheetah> Hi~ Jack
#ubuntukylin-devel 2014-03-13
<wuxiaoyi> AllowNetMode
<wuxiaoyi> AllowNetMode
<wuxiaoyi> env.ini中
<JackYu> ypwong, happyaron, 这个是表示搞定了吗？ https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntukylin/+bug/1261663
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1261663 in Ubuntu Kylin "localization of Grub menu texts" [High,In progress]
#ubuntukylin-devel 2014-03-14
<Moon_Cheetah> 有人移植Ubuntu到全志的芯片去吗。那些网络机顶盒设备上跑Ubuntu。
<Wiky> 没听说过
<happyaron> JackYu: 看上去是，但需要确认 https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/memtest86+/4.20-1.1ubuntu8
<wuxiaoyi_> @FJKong
<FJKong> wuxiaoyi_: pong
<happyaron> FJKong: 坐等你们给能用的版本。
<FJKong> happyaron: 几点要
<happyaron> FJKong: 能正常跑起来之后先给我一版。
<happyaron> FJKong: 之后再继续搞。
<happyaron> FJKong: 昨天不是启动时有问题么。
<FJKong> happyaron: 我这边现在只有一版本不带皮肤预览功能
<FJKong> happyaron: 要么
<ypwong> JackYu, bug 1261663 差不多了，如果新版 memtest86+ 進去後應該就全部搞定了
<ubot5> bug 1261663 in Ubuntu Kylin "localization of Grub menu texts" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1261663
<JackYu> ypwong, OK
<happyaron> FJKong: 可以再晚会儿。
<FJKong> 我lp上有 你随时打都行
<FJKong> happyaron: 我home下
<happyaron> FJKong: 你把具体branch给我
<wuxiaoyi> FJKong: 可以了吗
<FJKong> wuxiaoyi: ok
<FJKong> 这个是我的失误导致的，少看了一行
<FJKong> happyaron: 待会你打包把
<happyaron> FJKong: hao
<FJKong> happyaron: 等我上传完
<wuxiaoyi> FJKong : 麻烦你在试试预览卡不卡
<FJKong> wuxiaoyi: got
<FJKong> wuxiaoyi: 我这在indicator上怎么点不出来那个设置窗口，从写作栏上调出来看不到预览
<wuxiaoyi> FJKong: 稍后给你发个diff
<FJKong> wuxiaoyi: 我提交一下先？
<wuxiaoyi> FJKong:ok
<FJKong> wuxiaoyi: prew的qml我也改了 字体从pointSize 换成pixelSize 你看看 对比对比合并一下，再有diff 你就发我
<FJKong> wuxiaoyi: bzr push done
<wuxiaoyi> FJKong:收到，还有提示输入状态，界面上需要有一个check，所以需要你读一下配置
<freeflying> JackYu: how is 伍家岭
<kylin_> 这么少的人
<wuxiaoyi> FJkong: diff已发邮箱
<FJKong> wuxiaoyi: 那个全角半角切换感觉不是很对
<FJKong> 在菜单上怎么点都是半角好像？
<wuxiaoyi> 我这边没问题
<wuxiaoyi> 麻烦先把我发的patch处理下
<wuxiaoyi> 你在txt 上试试
<wuxiaoyi> 在终端我有时候也感觉有问题
<wuxiaoyi> FJkong : ping
<FJKong> wuxiaoyi: pong
<wuxiaoyi> FJkong: 更新下launchpad代码
<FJKong> 就是剛才的補丁麼
<wuxiaoyi> 恩
<FJKong> wuxiaoyi: ok
<wuxiaoyi> 不然我下次diff 又要meld..
<happyaron> FJKong: 我以哪个branch为准
<happyaron> FJKong: 还是haidian-team的对么
<FJKong> 對
<happyaron> ok
<FJKong> wuxiaoyi: 我更新完了
<wuxiaoyi> FJKong:3q
<FJKong> wuxiaoyi: 你看了昨天Athony的郵件了嗎 以后按他说的流程来吧
<wuxiaoyi> FJKong:ok 麻烦看下预览卡不卡
<FJKong> wuxiaoyi: indicator怎么调出设置菜单
<FJKong> 我只能在写作窗口点右键
<wuxiaoyi> FJKong:选择搜狗引擎才能显示设置菜单
<FJKong> 哦
<FJKong> 试了一下 点外观选项卡 预览为空
<FJKong> 应该是显示当前选择的皮肤预览
<happyaron> FJKong: 把branch里的debian目录删掉
<FJKong> 点使用皮肤 要切一下 可以显示皮肤预览
<happyaron> FJKong: 要不然我就merge死了。
<happyaron> FJKong: push 一下
<FJKong> happyaron: ok
<FJKong> wuxiaoyi: 要更新=。=
<wuxiaoyi> FJKong:可以了吗
<FJKong> wuxiaoyi: 恩
<FJKong> 我试了 卡到是不会
<wuxiaoyi> 选择换字体
<wuxiaoyi> 换字号都试试吧
<FJKong> 但是用那个魔法小飞猪会崩溃
<FJKong> 那个皮肤有问题
<FJKong> 字体和字号 我这边要去读吗
<FJKong> 还是你已经处理ok了
<wuxiaoyi> 换字体字号 没问题把
<wuxiaoyi> 不用
<wuxiaoyi> 已经ok
<FJKong> good
<FJKong> 为啥要切两次才出现输入法
<FJKong> 最近我一直这样
<wuxiaoyi> 不清楚....
<JackYu> freeflying, very near to 工美大厦
<ypwong> happyaron, http://lococouncil.ubuntu.com/2014/03/13/14-04-dvdscds-pre-orders-now-open-for-verified-loco-teams/
#ubuntukylin-devel 2015-03-10
<ypwong> 天气插件在 14.04 不能用了
<ypwong> shijing, hi
<ypwong> shijing, 天气插件有个 14.04 的 bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/indicator-china-weather/+bug/1423057
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1423057 in indicator-china-weather "The default indicator-china-weather doesn't work" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<shijing> ypwong：hi
<ypwong> shijing, 能否看看可否复现？
<shijing> ypwong：ok
<eexpss> 人不多。
<eexpss> 哈皮狒狒在。
<shijing> ypwong:测试了# 1423057，除了pm2.5显示正常，其余都不可用
<shijing> 城市、天气、温度等都显示N/A
<ypwong> shijing, ok, 我这边根本起不来，不过可能是另一个原因了。
<ypwong> shijing, 请你用英文加个comment，写一下问题
<ypwong> 我们需要做 sru
<shijing> ypwong：好的
<ypwong> shijing, thanks
#ubuntukylin-devel 2015-03-11
<ypwong> https://launchpad.net/ubuntukylin/+milestone/vivid-beta2
<ypwong> FJKong, happyaron, jackyu ^^
<ypwong> jzheng ^^
<jackyu> ok
<shijing> ypwong：经过测试前天的1504 32位的系统，试用模式进不去，但能安装，安装后，没有登陆界面，只显示一张背景
<shijing> ypwong：ubuntu 这几天一直没有更新，还是3月6号
<ypwong> happyaron, 知道什么事吗？ ^^
<happyaron> ypwong: 不知道
<happyaron> ypwong jzheng FJKong, fcitx integration landed in vivid
#ubuntukylin-devel 2015-03-12
<ypwong> happyaron, and fcitx is now default for ubuntu?
<happyaron> ypwong: not yet
<happyaron> ypwong: in this cycle we only make it default for zh_* locale, and it's another FFe to get it seeded to cdimage
<happyaron> ypwong: https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1430893
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1430893 in ubuntu-meta (Ubuntu) "[FFe] Install Fcitx for Chinese users" [Undecided,New]
<happyaron> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1363150
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1363150 in Indicator keyboard "[FFe] Fcitx input method integration in Unity" [Undecided,New]
<happyaron> and https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1356222
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1356222 in libgooglepinyin (Ubuntu) "[MIR] fcitx and related packages" [Undecided,Fix committed]
<ypwong> good
<happyaron> these three requests should give you the picture
<ypwong> jackyu, 天气插件貌似捞不到信息，服务器挂了？
<ypwong> 现在好了
<jackyu> ypwong, OK~ 江公子说他会来长沙参加技术交流会
<ypwong>  jackyu, 好
<jackyu> ypwong, hi
<ypwong> 天气服务器响应很慢
<jackyu> 嗯，是的
<jackyu> 我这边也有这个问题
<ypwong> 温度也不对
<ypwong> indicator-china-weather in trusty is fixed
<ypwong> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/indicator-china-weather/+bug/1423057
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1423057 in indicator-china-weather (Ubuntu) "The default indicator-china-weather doesn't work" [High,Confirmed]
<happyaron> ypwong jackyu fcitx-qimpanel 需要能用po文件翻译
<happyaron> ypwong jackyu 这个事情比较着急
#ubuntukylin-devel 2015-03-13
<ypwong> happyaron, 要不找 fj 做，给他写封email
<Kobe_Lee> @happyaron,帮忙check下最新的优客助手代码，没有问题的话，入库下，谢谢
<ypwong> shijing, ping
<ypwong> shijing, 有时间帮忙测一下 14.04 的天气插件 SRU?
<ypwong> package: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/trusty/i386/indicator-china-weather/1.1.0-0ubuntu3
<ypwong> bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/indicator-china-weather/+bug/1423057
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1423057 in indicator-china-weather (Ubuntu Trusty) "[SRU]The default indicator-china-weather doesn't work" [High,Fix committed]
<shijing> ypwong：ok
<ypwong> shijing, thanks
<ypwong> FJKong, the bug is https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/fcitx-qimpanel/+bug/1431499
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1431499 in fcitx-qimpanel (Ubuntu) "Need to manage translations using po files" [Undecided,Triaged]
<FJKong> ypwong: got no response from aron yet
<ypwong> FJKong, the bug is quite self-explanatory
<FJKong> what need I do ?
<ypwong> FJKong, Need to manage translations using po files
<ypwong> add pot/po to the package
<FJKong> all of that?
<ypwong> what is "that"?
<ypwong> FJKong, ^^
<ypwong> FJKong, i have also assigned you another bug
<ypwong> pls take a look
<FJKong> how about priority of this?
<FJKong> urgent?
<ypwong> FJKong, yes, because final beta is imminent
<FJKong> ypwong: ok I got
<ypwong> FJKong, thank you
<FJKong> ypwong:
<FJKong> ypwong: Default theme should be Ubuntu, not Ubuntu Kylin , what does this bug mean?
<ypwong> FJKong, i think it is to change the default skin?
<ypwong> currently the default skin has kylin logo
<FJKong> ypwong: if so we should ask jack to provide another picture
<ypwong> FJKong, is there currently any suitable skin that looks neutral?
<ypwong> don't think we necessarily need to have an ubuntu logo on it
<FJKong> ypwong: no, all 4 skin from NUDT has logo of kylin
<ypwong> jackyu, ping
<shijing> ypwong:天气预报正常
<ypwong> shijing, 好的，麻烦改一下 tag
<ypwong> 谢谢
<shijing> ypwong :done
<ypwong> shijing, 这是 sru, 不用改状态，因为正式的包还未发布
<shijing> ypwong:我改回来
<ypwong> shijing, 只需要改tag
<jackyu> ypwong, hi
<ypwong> jackyu, fcitx-qimpanel 需要新主题
<happyaron> FJKong: 叔叔我来了
<lenky> happyaron,你说啥po文件？
<happyaron> FJKong: po文件那个，现在翻译是用ts文件，要换成用pot/po文件，其中pot文件必须在软件编译过程中生成
<happyaron> lenky: ^^
<lenky> 为毛？
<FJKong> happyaron: 这样啊 为啥不能用ts
<happyaron> lenky: qimpanel马上要进ubuntu官方iso，其他语言用户不能用launchpad范奕它
<happyaron> FJKong: ^^
<lenky> 哦
<FJKong> 其他语言还用？
<lenky> 是让我去github上修改么？
<FJKong> 这不就是中国人才用？
<happyaron> FJKong: 下周期应该是所有语言用，这周期中文用，日本人也在琢磨用
<happyaron> lenky: 反正有补丁就行啊
<lenky> 反正你说让我怎么弄啊？
<happyaron> lenky: pot文件必须在编译过程中生成，切记
<FJKong> 你说的是搜狗那个还是开源那个
<happyaron> FJKong: 开源那个
<lenky> 你就说我该怎么弄
<FJKong> 那得lenky上啊
<lenky> o(╯□╰)o
<happyaron> lenky: 要么换成用gettext，要么用ts<->po文件来回转
<FJKong> 我还以为是搜狗那个没翻译完呢
<happyaron> FJKong: 不是啊
<happyaron> FJKong: 主题那个事，是要做一套ubuntu风格的主体
<FJKong> 好吧 完全浪费了俩小时
<lenky> 哦，你要提patch么？
<happyaron> FJKong: 回头把ubuntukylin的主题放ubuntukylin-theme里，然后qimpanel保留ubuntu的theme
<happyaron> lenky: 我没patch，找大神你来做啊。。。
<lenky> 不知道怎么做，我看看fcitx怎么做的
<happyaron> lenky: lenky侠我和孔叔叔相信你
<lenky> ⊙﹏⊙b
<FJKong> 正好 lenky 在
<FJKong> 上次fcitx cpu 100%那个问题
<happyaron> FJKong: 主题那事，孔叔叔帮忙搞一套皮肤吧。。。
<FJKong> happyaron: 上次的皮肤是jack他们做的啊
<FJKong> happyaron: 得找美工来
<happyaron> FJKong: 这次要做个ubuntu的主题
<happyaron> FJKong: 额，will说了找不到我司的design做
<FJKong> happyaron: 我也不是美工啊 亲
<happyaron> jackyu: ping
<happyaron> FJKong: 来帮忙跟jack说说。。。
<happyaron> FJKong: 这几天我这儿忙吐血
<FJKong> lenky: 输入法引擎里面调了dbus吧？
<lenky> 嗯
<FJKong> lenky: 都干嘛了
<lenky> 检测面板是否存在
<FJKong> lenky: http://pan.baidu.com/s/1mg7kMDy
<FJKong> lenky: 调用堆栈如图 这块代码你比我熟
<jackyu> happyaron, pong
<happyaron> jackyu: 能麻烦请你们的设计同学给qimpanel做一套ubuntu主题吗，越快越好
<jackyu> 原来的不能用吗？
<jackyu> 为啥不用Ubuntu Kylin的呢？
<happyaron> jackyu: 原来的都是ubuntukylin，做ubuntu默认会被非中文的用户砍死的。。。
<jackyu> 哦～
<happyaron> 算是打入系统默认组件的代价吧，在UK上还可以继续用UK主题默认
<happyaron> jackyu: 这个能帮忙确认下啥时候能给不
<jackyu> hapyyaron, 恩，已安排美工周末加班弄一下，下周一给，到时候找Lenky侠。
<happyaron> jackyu: 赞
<lenky> 怎么集成？
<happyaron> lenky: 得把现有的UK主题放到ubuntukylin-theme包里
<jackyu> 我有事先下了，如需要我协调就邮件或微信。
<happyaron> jackyu: ok
<lenky> 哦，然后把uk的皮肤放进来？
<happyaron> lenky: 然后让qimpanel能认到，如果ubuntukylin-theme里的主题在，就用那个做默认
<happyaron> lenky: 我给你打电话
<lenky> 我大概知道了
<lenky> ok
<happyaron> lenky: 你换号了么……
<happyaron> lenky: 180的号已停机，新号私信我
<lenky> 没有
<happyaron> lenky: 那我打吴总的你接一下？
<lenky> 装了lbe，我没存的号码 打不进来
<happyaron> ...
<lenky> 我打个你
<lenky> 你电话好多？
<happyaron> lenky: 已私信给你
<lenky> 哦
<lenky> 通话中
<ypwong> FJKong, 报在public bug 的issue 当然是说开源那个了
<happyaron> lenky: 我还是给你播不回去啊
<happyaron> ypwong: UK的bug我手上应该还有 1) apport 2) partner repo 3) 传优克助手 4)合并1373911
<happyaron> ypwong: 有木有遗漏的……
<ypwong> happyaron, 我能把我的assign 给你吗
<ypwong> happyaron, 别扛太多啊，fj能帮忙的找他弄
<ypwong> lenky, shijing, 你们知道天气服务器谁管吗？数据没更新
<shijing> wenbo6071:天气服务器你再管吗？
<wenbo6071> ：ypwong 恩，是我在管   查了下 是因为当天天气的接口失效了  打算周一看是否恢复 没恢复再找新的接口
<ypwong> wenbo6071, 好的
<happyaron> ypwong: ...
<ypwong> happyaron, 你可以的
<happyaron> ypwong: 那我得考虑下周休一周年假了
<happyaron> ypwong: 去年的一天没用呢……
<happyaron> TAT
<ypwong> happyaron, 月底吧，或者去完长沙顺便到别的地方转转
<happyaron> ypwong: 嗯去完长沙是想歇歇
<happyaron> ypwong: 上次背的香辣蟹好吃么……
<happyaron> 好吃我也背点
<ypwong> happyaron, 不错
<ypwong> 可以带点
<happyaron> ypwong: 赞
<nudtrobert> Aron Bug 1373911 Dash搜索的法律信息已改，给你发了个邮件，麻烦看一下
<ubot5> bug 1373911 in Ubuntu Kylin "system-settings---details--- Legal Notice was wrong" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1373911
<happyaron> nudtrobert: 看见了，还没来得及弄
<nudtrobert> happyaron Bug 1373911 Dash搜索的法律信息已改，给你发了个邮件，麻烦看一下
<nudtrobert> OK
#ubuntukylin-devel 2016-03-17
<handsome_feng> hi, meeting time
<handsome_feng> hikiko Trevinho
<hikiko> hello handsome_feng
<hikiko> :)
<hikiko> how are you?
<handsome_feng> Yeah , I'm fine :)
<handsome_feng> Seems marco is offline now
<hikiko> let me ping him on telegram
<handsome_feng> cool
<hikiko> mmm he didn't seem to receive it
<hikiko> my message is not marked as seen, he must be off
<handsome_feng> I think so
<handsome_feng> eleni, Can you edit the wiki page ?
<hikiko> sure, give me a moment to find the link
<handsome_feng> It is very strange that It show Immutable Page here
<hikiko> handsome_feng, what do you mean by immutable page?
<hikiko> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Ubuntu%20Kylin/Meeting/
<hikiko> should I add a new page?
<hikiko> it looks alright to me
<hikiko> add a new page shows the last page added to edit it I think
<handsome_feng> :/ I just can't edit any page
<hikiko> oh I see
<handsome_feng> the top left of the page shows "Immutable Page"
<hikiko> I got it too
<hikiko> yes
<hikiko> there's no edit action
<handsome_feng> yes
<hikiko> http://askubuntu.com/questions/632048/how-to-give-feedback-to-an-immutable-page-at-wiki-ubuntu-com
<hikiko> but there must be a faster way than filling an lp bug
<hikiko> let's see if there's an admin
<hikiko> willcooke, hi
<hikiko> do you know any ubuntu wiki administrator?
<willcooke> hummmm
<willcooke> I'd say ask dholbach or mhall119
<hikiko> it seems that we can't edit the ubuntu kylin wiki page anymore
<hikiko> thanks :)
<willcooke> yw
<willcooke> I think I read somewhere that the wiki was getting a lot of spam so they had to lock it for a little while
<willcooke> maybe they didnt unlock it yet
<hikiko> oh
<willcooke> but yeah, one of the community guys wil know for sure
<handsome_feng> Thank you , willcooke, but jack and anthony can edit the wiki page ... :/
<willcooke> aohh
<handsome_feng> Me and zhangcao can't ...
<willcooke> then I don't know, sorry.  The community guys will be able to fix it though for sure
<handsome_feng> Ok, Thank you very much , willcooke
<hikiko> handsome_feng, I am asking the sys admins
<handsome_feng> Thank you  :)
<Trevinho> It might be that the wiki is in readonly mode. Sometimes they do it for maintenance
<handsome_feng> But it last for a long time , a couple of months
<hikiko> sajoupa> hikiko: I can see that you are in the right group to edit pages, didnt see anything useful in the logs... I'll ask for a second pair of eyes.
<hikiko> is it in this mode for 2 months?
<hikiko> I thought 2 weeks, how did you edit it last time?
<hikiko> handsome_feng, when was the last time you could edit it?
<handsome_feng> I don't remember it clearly。。。
<hikiko> they asked me and I said last meeting
<Trevinho> Mh weird
<hikiko> because I saw marco's log
<handsome_feng> Let me find out from the wiki page
<handsome_feng> wait a moment
<hikiko> sure
<handsome_feng> 20160128
<hikiko> ok I told them
<handsome_feng> Maybe because we are not in the group of ubuntu ?
<hikiko> then Trevinho would have access
<hikiko> he is in that group
<handsome_feng> hmm ...
<handsome_feng> and Trevinho, I have update the code about move dash
<hikiko> <sajoupa> hikiko: with the spam issues we have allowed only the members of ubuntuetherpadTeamACL to edit pages, but you are in it
<handsome_feng> errr...
<handsome_feng> Can we join that team ?
<Trevinho> handsome_feng: so... dash code, let me check it again, but I think we're there
<Trevinho> handsome_feng: have you been able to check about that small black corner in the top-left?
<handsome_feng> Yes, I have fix that
<Trevinho> handsome_feng: cool
<Trevinho> handsome_feng: I think i'll setup a landing today or tomorrow, so that we can get it in ubuntu in next week
<handsome_feng> Great !
<handsome_feng> And do you see my email about wizard ?
 * Trevinho currently can't either login to ubuntu wiki -_-
<Trevinho> handsome_feng: yes I did, but it's not material for this LTS unfortunately
<hikiko> handsome_feng:
<hikiko> [11:44:32] <hikiko> sajoupa, this wiki page is part of the tools we use in collaboration with some chinese NUDT developers that are not working for canonical, could they join the  ubuntuetherpadTeamACL team somehow to be able to edit it (after it's back I mean)
<hikiko> [11:44:56] <sajoupa> hikiko: that should be possible
<Trevinho> yeah, wiki page is unlocked now
<Trevinho> thanks hikiko
<hikiko> thanks sajoupa :)
<handsome_feng> Thank you , hikiko , sajoupa
<handsome_feng> What do I need to do ? hikiko
<hikiko> handsome_feng, are you able to edit it?
<hikiko> let me ask again
<hikiko> sajoupa> np. for the chinese developers, the best is to file an RT requesting group ownership
<hikiko> I am asking what the rt is now :p
 * Trevinho 's network is sh*t today...
<handsome_feng> Trevinho, yes, I know, I just want some suggestion for the further developing :)
<hikiko> handsome_feng, I need the users that must have access to the page
<hikiko> so that I email them to rt@ubuntu.com
<Trevinho> handsome_feng: so, using a different app, which is detached from unity could in some way give you the ability to land it also in ubuntu kylin 16.04 at later stages
<hikiko> and they are added to the group
<Trevinho> handsome_feng: while if we keep it inside unity itself you could control unity more directly (i.e show what happens by clicking something), but, in the other side it won't be in 16.04.x without kylin patching
<Trevinho> handsome_feng: as for developing it, you can use cairo in any case... So that it could imported to unity in case... While nux is something more unity related, and if you use it, it means you want the wizard to be embedded in unity itself
<Trevinho> which, as we discussed in the past, is something nice to have. But it all depends on the question I did before (would you like to get it in 16.04 versions of kylin?)
<handsome_feng> Yes, This is the plan :/
<Trevinho> handsome_feng: about the last changes to your branch, I'm happy with those... However about  your comment in MP «I apply the diff , but the unity will crash when call "animation::Skip(fade_animator_)", :/»
<Trevinho> I also got something similar, but... It seeems that it's just about rebuilding the whole stuff... At least, it worked to me after a clean build...
<Trevinho> Could you retry (and in case use it)?
<handsome_feng> I have use fade_animator_.Stop() instead of Skip()...
<Trevinho> Since you're stopping the animator, which is fine, butt..... In case that tooltip is shown again, then it won't fade-in.
<Trevinho> handsome_feng: yeah, i saw that
<Trevinho> I also got the very same crash honestly (and I've no clue why. Since I used the same code in other places with no troubles)
<Trevinho> it seems that C++ is doing something weird with templates class that define a virtual method that has no implementation...
<Trevinho> But, there should be an implementation of that...
<handsome_feng> I trid this in unity trunk , It also crashed ...
<Trevinho> ah, ok... whatheve..
<Trevinho> i'll give it a quick look, if you can wait, again...
<handsome_feng> ok, and i will try to rebuilding the whole stuff
<Trevinho> handsome_feng: FYI we had a small regression in the losckreen, but I've fixed it: https://code.launchpad.net/~3v1n0/unity/lockscreen-promptview-scaling-fix/+merge/289162
<Trevinho> nothing big really, we just forgot to remove a duplicated definition
<handsome_feng> oh, Thank you ! I didn't notice that
<Trevinho> yeah, me neither :)
<Trevinho> handsome_feng: I've checked the animation using .Stop()... It works, and there's no problem when doing a new tooltip (I've used the ccsm slow animation mode, under composite, FYI). And it works fine
<Trevinho> handsome_feng: so.... if you get that not crashing fine. Otherwise we can keep it in this way and avoid troubles.
<Trevinho> handsome_feng: ah. I've just spotted a tiny bug...
<handsome_feng> errr, what ?
<handsome_feng> what it is ?
<Trevinho> handsome_feng: if you open the QL: if you press left, you move to another icon selection. But if you press right, nothing happens
<Trevinho> handsome_feng: in theory it would be nice it to move to the icon when pressing down
<Trevinho> let me see this,...
<handsome_feng> press left will close the quicklist first time
<handsome_feng> oh, yes, press right nothing happens...
<handsome_feng> sorry, my computer just reboot from a dpkg error
<Trevinho> handsome_feng: no worries...
<Trevinho> So I think I'll have a diff in seconds
<handsome_feng> ok !
<Trevinho> this is the quick fix... http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/15406995/
<Trevinho> but... I'd like somehting different
<handsome_feng> hmmm, apply this diff first ? or waiting for a clearly  design?
<handsome_feng> sorry, my computer crashed again :(
<handsome_feng> hikiko, still here ?
<hikiko> handsome_feng, yes
<hikiko> about the edit
<handsome_feng> sorry , I missed your message, the user must access the wiki page are me and zhaochao
<hikiko> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-etherpad
<hikiko> popey said
<hikiko> that users that are in this group
<hikiko> have write access in the wiki
<hikiko> I applied to become a member
<hikiko> I think you must apply too
<hikiko> and then if you still don't have write access I'll fire an rt
<hikiko> as sajoupa said
<hikiko> i see your name next to mine in Pending Approval :)
<handsome_feng> yeah, but i still can't edit any wiki page ... :(
<Trevinho> handsome_feng: so are you ok with that diff?
<handsome_feng> sorry, i have not do that yet,I fix my  computer just now...
<hikiko> handsome_feng, if you still cant when we join it
<hikiko> I ll email the rt
<hikiko> <popey> hikiko: Once you do that, you need to logout and log back in again to the wiki.
<handsome_feng> Ok ,I will try
<Trevinho> handsome_feng: no worries...
<handsome_feng> hikiko, still can't edit ...
<hikiko> ok I am emailing :)
<handsome_feng> Thank you ! and did you add zhaochao in the email?
<hikiko> now sec
<handsome_feng> Thank you !
#ubuntukylin-devel 2017-03-17
<handsome_feng> Hi, Does anyone here know someone in archive admin? we need help! :(
